# Cabin Rentals along Skyline Drive?



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking for a place to rent for a week or less, along the SLD. Someplace that allows dogs...
I've had no luck on finding any close enough to leave the front door and hop on the bike. VA or NC is fine. I've lived under enough tents for Uncle Sam, and only because I was paid to do it... that and and love of country, so not looking to camp.
Thanks


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Skyline drive is different than the Blue Ridge parkway in that it is completely surrounded by national Forest and NO private businesses or residences are there.

The only place to stay is thru the National Park Service.

There are cabins available at Big Meadows, Lewis Mountain and Skyland. I think Skyland is the only one that allows pets.

The cabins there were built by the CCC in the Thirty's and are very rustic. No TV, Phone one power outlet etc. On top of that they are not cheap. $100+ per night.

All of these lodgings are right on the Skyline Drive.

Skyland is the highest point on the Drive so every ride will end with a climb.


The Blue Ridge Parkway turns into the Skyline Drive. There are a few more Lodging options along the BRP. Peeks of Otter has a lodge and I think there are a few others.

If you have never been there it is a MUST GO! 


If you are going with the family and plan to hike, send me a PM and I'll give you some thoughts on it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Skyline drive is different than the Blue Ridge parkway in that it is completely surrounded by national Forest and NO private businesses or residences are there.
> 
> The only place to stay is thru the National Park Service.
> 
> ...


I stayed at a cabin on skyline drive. It was on the north end, 10 miles or so south of the ?visitors center? via the AT trail.

It even had an out house - which was only usable when you cleared out all the spider webs and spiders with a broom. lol.

Anyways, I remember my friend saying you had to be a member or some group to rent, or members had first pick. This was 7 years ago?

The cabin had about 5 or 6 bunk beds inside and a fireplace outside.

The only annoying thing was listening to the mice run about gnawing away at things all night. I just prayed I wouldn't get bitten cuz who knows what rafter beam they were on or whatever.

This was a real cabin out in the middle of now where ( or so it seemed liked.).. It was probably just off the AT trail. Definitely not accessible by road bike.


----------



## trekkie7 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Quality Inn in Front Royal allows pets: $15 per night per pet for a fuzzy creature 50 lbs. and under. 

There # is (540) 635-3161 0r (877)1424-6423. 

This chain and Day's Inn are very pet friendly, generally.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

bas said:


> I stayed at a cabin on skyline drive. It was on the north end, 10 miles or so south of the ?visitors center? via the AT trail.
> 
> It even had an out house - which was only usable when you cleared out all the spider webs and spiders with a broom. lol.
> 
> ...



Potomac Appalachian Trail Club


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Potomac Appalachian Trail Club


Yeah - that's the group! thanks for jarring my memory..


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Lifelover said:


> The Blue Ridge Parkway turns into the Skyline Drive. There are a few more Lodging options along the BRP. Peeks of Otter has a lodge and I think there are a few others.
> 
> If you have never been there it is a MUST GO!


So you throw your junk there and ride Skyline Drive? 

I've ridden Skyline for years on a road motorcycle. Is there room for a road bicycle in the shoulders? Does it get crammed on nice days?

It sounds like it could be really cool. I might do it and camp out.


----------



## PA Bike Racer (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lydia Mountain Lodge*

http://www.lydiamountainlodge.com/

Exit 33, the second exit on Skyline. I've ridden from Front Royal to Stanardsville and decended down 33 to the cabin(about 3-4 miles) and climbed back up.

This time of years you have option on Skyline:
http://www.visitshenandoah.com/lodging-food/index.cfm

When we go there, it is early March and all the lodging is closed still on Skyline. You can also find tons of places in Luray off the first exit.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

PA Bike Racer said:


> Exit 33, the second exit on Skyline. I've ridden from Front Royal to Stanardsville and decended down 33 to the cabin(about 3-4 miles) and climbed back up.


cool. i'm thinking of doing this loop some sunday afternoon then.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/va/front-royal/420929253665


----------



## PA Bike Racer (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a nice ride. Once you enter at Front Royal, the first maybe 11-13 miles you are gaining elevation. If you can find a full skyline profile, you'll see how it pretty much peaks about 1/2 around mile 50 and then starts decending down towards Waynesboro.

I could retire down there I love it so much. Cell phones do not work, everything closes early and the people are so laid back and nice. Isn't that how life is supposed to be?

Have fun.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

PA Bike Racer said:


> That's a nice ride. Once you enter at Front Royal, the first maybe 11-13 miles you are gaining elevation. If you can find a full skyline profile, you'll see how it pretty much peaks about 1/2 around mile 50 and then starts decending down towards Waynesboro.
> 
> I could retire down there I love it so much. Cell phones do not work, everything closes early and the people are so laid back and nice. Isn't that how life is supposed to be?
> 
> Have fun.



i agree with you. it's heavenly. the people are nice. the food is cheap and the girls are hot.

we used to ride our crotch rocket motorcycles through the mountain passes. they always seemed to have a festival with the "dukes of hazzard" car, in sperryville.

anyway, once i get far enough into the park, i'll just turn around and come back.
i don't want to get in too deep, and climbing the first hour means descending back.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rsosborn said:


> i agree with you. it's heavenly. the people are nice. the food is cheap and the girls are hot.
> 
> we used to ride our crotch rocket motorcycles through the mountain passes. they always seemed to have a festival with the "dukes of hazzard" car, in sperryville.
> 
> ...



cooter moved out after losing in some electiong and closed up shop. no more dukes car.

http://goliath.ecnext.com/coms2/summary_0199-3000045_ITM
http://www.fredericksburg.com/News/FLS/2003/102003/10162003/1135190


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

PA Bike Racer said:


> I've ridden from Front Royal to Stanardsville and decended down 33 to the cabin(about 3-4 miles) and climbed back up.



That's a pretty steep climb! Anytime you see 50' piles of sand on the side of the road with signs leading out of control truckers toward them, I will choose NOT to ride a bike there.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

rsosborn said:


> So you throw your junk there and ride Skyline Drive?
> 
> I've ridden Skyline for years on a road motorcycle. Is there room for a road bicycle in the shoulders? Does it get crammed on nice days?
> 
> It sounds like it could be really cool. I might do it and camp out.



Affectively, the BRP and Skyline Drive are the same thing. Skyline drive was built by the CCC as a tourist attraction during the depression. I assume the BRP came a little later.

Skyline drive is very ridable but it will have more traffic, narrower roads, tighter corners and the park service would just assume you don't ride you bike there. However, there are more overlooks, better views and not the stupid long climbs (10+ miles) you will get on the BRP.

You certainly can ride either but this time of year I would recommend the BRP. It is not uncommon to come across some Damn Yankee out of his car, parked in the middle of the street, taking pictures of one of the hundreds of deer you will see on the Drive.


----------

